# New Serra



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Either way, for $40 im happy.


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

to me it looks like a compressus


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

looks like a rhom to me


----------



## Azog (Jun 2, 2006)

I kinda think it looks like a compressus. But, I am not the expert. We need Frank to let us know what this fish really is. No matter what, it is a great looking fish and at a good price. BTW, the pics are not crappy.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ill say compressus, has the exct body shape as mine


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would lean toward compressus as well. I do see some bars...at least I think I do.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I spent quite a bit of time examining the photo, doing some things to it to highlight areas. My impression is the fish is S. compressus at about subadult state.


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice fish!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

told ya so shawn


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> told ya so shawn


Figured id double check, incase you got rusty from the fronts :rasp:


----------



## bdkane (Mar 19, 2006)

nice fish bro, those pics are great, I wish i could get pics that good of my elongatus. what kind of camera? beaut of a compress.


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

bdkane said:


> nice fish bro, those pics are great, I wish i could get pics that good of my elongatus. what kind of camera? beaut of a compress.


Its a Kodak EasyShare CX7220, its only 2MP, im thinking of upgrading soon


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Its a beautiful looking fish and definitely looks like a compressus.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

i'm leaning towards compressus.


----------

